# Best pictures of 2010



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

Minutes after this I found a wicked hill workout.








Below a local lake​


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here are my favorites of this year....


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

_cool


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

from the Tour Divide


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

As always, a very good year. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thats sweet*

I'm digging the third panoramic picture


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*May 2010*

1. In front of Buckingham Palace, London. No I don't know who these people are.
2. A Gondola ride on Lake Bled in Slovenia.
3. Plivice Lakes, Croatia.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Tuesday


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Tuesday...


Brrrrrrrrrr............


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Two of my favorites. 

Hollywood sporting some cool shorts trying to recover after climbing a 15-16% grade on his single speed.

The boy on the flight deck during the Tiger Cruise from Bremerton to San Diego. Three days at sea, an airshow, and lots of father/son bonding. Great memories.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*A few of my favs from 2010 ...*

... good times.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

bill -- even before I read your caption I figured it was H'wood. Never seen him so tired, either.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pablo--that 2nd pic is one of my favorite locations in Colorado. Planning to be up there twice this month actually (despite the snowmobile traffic).


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

A few of my favorites this year. It was a year with less riding than year's past and a lot more hiking/backpacking/snowshoeing/skiing than years past. I took very few pictures on my road rides, not sure why.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> A few of my favorites this year. It was a year with less riding than year's past and a lot more hiking/backpacking/snowshoeing/skiing than years past. I took very few pictures on my road rides, not sure why.


Ohhhhhhhhhh. :thumbsup: 

I'm liking this thread!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

My son riding the American Tobacco Trail . He's feelin it !


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*From my iPhoto "Last 12 Months" Folder.*

We rode our bikes to all of these places. Well, except for the underwater one, that is.

1. Snow in NC. 
2. On the Nantahala. 
3. Hamburg. 
4. Funky Purple Flower. 
5. In the Pool.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

llama31 said:



> Pablo--that 2nd pic is one of my favorite locations in Colorado. Planning to be up there twice this month actually (despite the snowmobile traffic).


I had planned on doing a 29er ride up there on Montgomery Pass but was dissuaded by your mtbr post.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

All these posts are pretty cool.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mapei said:


> 1. In front of Buckingham Palace, London. ...


Like!


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Did a lot more photography than riding this year, but this was my first year of commuting by bike which I love.

1. Before sunrise somewhere on 101 on the way to Santa Barbara
2. Friends watching the stars over Pine Flat Lake
3. After sunset Laguna Beach
4. After sunrise Mono Lake
5. Before sunrise over Saddleback in Irvine
6. Train west of Palm Springs
7. Bee Boy


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> from the Tour Divide


chain break? 

badass pictures (well...i mean, they're good, but the store behind them [TD] makes them badass).


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Creaky - what's the story with the guy lying on teh ground under the bridge?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Photos from cycling in Tennessee, photos from lengthy rides to grap lunch in small towns.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bane said:


> Did a lot more photography than riding this year, but this was my first year of commuting by bike which I love.
> 
> 1. Before sunrise somewhere on 101 on the way to Santa Barbara
> 2. Friends watching the stars over Pine Flat Lake
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Creaky - what's the story with the guy lying on teh ground under the bridge?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=220066


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Pablo.











what has been seen can not be unseen


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

nate said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=220066


Yikes! That's horrible. Hope he's recovered well.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, great pics! Keep em coming.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Some of my best memories of the year


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Sojourneyman said:


>


who's in the T4K jersey? I was a member of the '04 Sierra route...or '03...whatever the first year was.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

jd3 said:


> Some of my best memories of the year


Fantastic, as always, Danny!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

llama31 said:


> A few of my favorites this year. It was a year with less riding than year's past and a lot more hiking/backpacking/snowshoeing/skiing than years past. I took very few pictures on my road rides, not sure why.


Number 3!!!!!!!!!

I really like that one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

jd3 said:


> Some of my best memories of the year


I like the feeling of movement in that first pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## astroclimb (Aug 7, 2003)

*Hey is 6th pic..*



jd3 said:


> Some of my best memories of the year



of the Katy trail or where???? Great photos!

Todd


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

astroclimb said:


> of the Katy trail or where???? Great photos!
> 
> Todd


Thanks, Pics 5, 6, & 7 are from the KATY.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Some of my favorites from 2010.

Going over these pics make me both sad that my good ole' bike broke, but also eager to get a new one and get back out there.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> ...make me both sad that my good ole' bike broke, but also eager to get a new one and get back out there.


That was a sweet ride, what happened?

BTW nice eye for the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks!

Last weekend I noticed the HT cracked


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

Great photos in this thread!

All I have is this crappy cell phone pic. Sad but ironic.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I really like these two.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Can I play?
Here's my husband, on the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC in September...(I hope this works)


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My contribution


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn. There are some fine photographers on this forum!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you! 

The top one I took on a 201km ride that started off beautifully sunny. At the halfway point I looked at the mountains and saw a huge storm coming over. I busted ass all the way home and took that picture a few miles from home. I thought I might make it, but it dumped on me 10 min. from my door. The rain was so heavy it killed my ipod in the few seconds it took me to stop and put it away. 
http://taiwanincycles.blogspot.com/2010/06/201km-long-bike-rides-and-getting.html

The second picture is one of my favorites. The road to nowhere was out on a mud flat. I went out to explore a little and as I sprinted back, I hit a lip of concrete and got a pinch flat.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*RIP Orange Crush....*

I enjoyed seeing that bike on your trips. What are you thinking about getting to replace it? Any chance of a warranty replacement? Whatever you do, get one soon.  Happy New Year and keep on riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I will have a titanium future. My wife doesn't want to warrantee the Salsa because she is too attached to it. When I told her I'd have to part it out and send them the frame, she couldn't do it. Go figure.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

I know the feeling.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Sweet Ti*

I think I want a ti frame if I ever lose mine. Sorry for ur loss. that bike treated you very good. Do tell? What kind of ti frame? Good luck with ur choose in the future. Happy New Year


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

A good one! 

I'll post pictures when I take delivery. He he he !!!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

my ability as a photographer pales to most I've seen here, but I keep trying.....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

quelques photos de 2010


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I'd like to just repost all my summer vacation shots at the lake since those are the ones I like the most, but I've culled it to just a few. And the first shot is a negative I found in my dad's stuff after he died. It's either him or his brother, sometime in the 30s.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


>


Cannonball FTW!

Although that old photo is great.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Great photos! Here are two of my highlights...


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

excellent


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

2010 was a good year for family.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in:

1) Tour of California
2)Finish line - 1 day Seattle to Portland
3) Whistler mountain biking
4) Cyclocross pain!


----------

